# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Mapa global de las aguas subterráneas de la Tierra

## Jonasino

> Los mapas del estudio muestran agua subterránea más moderna en las regiones tropicales y de montaña
> Se estima un volumen total de casi 23 millones de kilómetros cúbicos de agua subterránea
> 
> Por primera vez desde que se intentara realizar un cálculo del volumen global de las aguas subterráneas en la década de 1970, un grupo internacional de hidrólogos ha producido la primera estimación basada en datos de la oferta total de aguas subterráneas de la Tierra.
> 
> El estudio, dirigido por Tom Gleeson de la Universidad de Victoria, en Canadá, con co-autores de la Universidad de Texas en Austin, Estados Unidos; la Universidad de Calgary, en Canadá, y la Universidad de Göttingen, en Alemania, se publica este lunes en 'Nature Geoscience'.
> 
> Las aguas subterráneas son uno de los recursos naturales más explotados y más preciados del planeta, con edades de entre meses y millones de años de antigüedad, y en todo el mundo, hay una crecimiente demanda por saber cuánto tenemos. La parte más importante del estudio es la historia "moderna" de las aguas subterráneas, mostrando que menos del seis por ciento de las aguas subterráneas en los dos kilómetros superiores de la masa de la Tierra es renovable dentro de un curso de la vida humana.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/15/1...rraneas-tierra

----------

JMTrigos (18-nov-2015)

----------

